# Q- Wood clip glazing beading



## deema (2 Jan 2022)

I’ve always made my own beading, however this stuff appears to facilitate drainage and ventilation to the rebate.
I‘ve not used this stuff before for glazing wooden windows, anyone used it, how do you fit it? Anything to take into consideration?? Any glazing considerations?


----------



## HOJ (3 Jan 2022)

Not tried this particular product but have experimented with the Exitex version, didn't really work for me, took a lot of extra machining to cut all the grooves/rebates on the beads to make it work.

Another version that might worth a view, I've not seen it in the flesh though:


----------

